# Phrag Belle Hogue Point 'Bella Mia'



## Greenpaph (Feb 21, 2008)

Currently in bloom

23 cm vertical spread


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice! Good color.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2008)

BHPs are impressive!


----------



## Heather (Feb 22, 2008)

I never owned one of these but I've always enjoyed them! I really like yours Peter!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, the temptation! :evil: Yay besseae hybrids


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Candace (Feb 22, 2008)

Is it an Acker cross?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't think so ... it was registered in 1997 by E.Y.O.F.


----------



## Candace (Feb 22, 2008)

Rose, I'm asking if Acker did this cross, not registered it:>


----------



## e-spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Very pretty pink color!

e-spice


----------



## Gilda (Feb 22, 2008)

:drool: a beauty !


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 22, 2008)

Candace said:


> Is it an Acker cross?



Candace,

I am not sure. It was thrown in as a seedling when I bought a paph on ebay a number of years ago.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 24, 2008)

Second flower just opened.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2008)

That's a great photo.


----------

